# Was told its a type of sag....



## majerah1 (Feb 11, 2008)

I got this plant from my local greenhouse,in the pond plant section.It was growing emersed.I planted it in my pond and all was happy.Outside it had a nice red tint and didnt grow too big.Well i decided to plant some in my tiger salamanders tank(hes still in larval form)Its planted in a sand substrate,with little to no light.Ive noticed its getting taller underwater,and a nice green color.I would be convinced its a dwarf sag,as told by a few others,but its got abulbs on some,and some have propigated by runner,and ive also found yellowish orange seeds.I started with a few and now i have tons!Any help on the id of this plant is very much appreciated!

Plant in Eragons tank:

















I pulled the rest out of the pond,i need to redo the whole thing and dont know if they will winter good.
Here they are on a towel.Notice the nice long roots.Good system.
















Notice the bulb?Its solid too.Not all have the bulb.The baby plants do not,but the larger ones do.Its like they grow in once they start maturing.









I have these photos on two other sites and no clue yet,lol.So please help?

Bev


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's hard to say for sure, but it might be _S. platyphylla_.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

That's what the _Sagittaria graminea_ looks like here in SouthEastTexas when it is young and submersed (even with the bulb/corm whichever it is). I think you have a Sag, but I don't know what species.

-Dave


----------



## majerah1 (Feb 11, 2008)

So it would be safe to say it is a sag.It seems to be easy to care for.I have some just floating in the Albi tank,until i redo it.Then it will be planted.Thanks for the help.maybe one day ill know the exact species,lol.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Almost definitely. It might take growing some outside next summer to nail down a species.


----------

